# You're right Hydrolock...Exhaust Leak (look at my fix)!!!



## Nightrain (Oct 14, 2005)

Nissan performed a fuel injection cleaning service, transmission fluid flush and coolant service today and they discovered that my front "Flex Tube" is leaking ) happy the problem has been found but not happy  about coughing up extra dough).

Anyway instead of fixing the flex tube section, I was thinking about getting the "Budget Y-Pipe" and have my mechanic install it. Shouldn't this solve the issue and bring my '97 Maxima SE Auto performance back up to speed (i.e. no more lagging & no more exhaust noise especially during acceleration)? Also is it OK to leave my stock B-Pipe and Muffler with this modification (want quiet exhaust)?

I believe the Budget Y-Pipe is about $160 US dollars (Canadian Company) which includes the gaskets and necessary accessories. Since install is noted to take about 1-hour, my mechanical shouldn't charge me too much. What's the typical labor cost for this replacement?

Thanks guys for all your input!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It would be a much better choice to get an aftermarket ypipe than paying the dealer to replace it. It will also replace the front flex section so you're good after that.

I will add, changing out the ypipe is one of the easiest things to do. If it takes your mechanic more than 30 minutes to change it out then you need to find another mechanic that knows what he's doing.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Cattman Performance also has y-pipes on sale right now.

It's pretty easy to do assuming the bolts on the catalytic convertor aren't rusted in place. I think I've got it down to about 45 minutes or so. (had to take a bigass blowtorch on one friends' car to get them off... not fun...)

Cattman Performance "Weekly" Sale / 28 Feb-09 March (w/ Headers!) - Maxima.org Forums


----------



## Nightrain (Oct 14, 2005)

*WOW!!! Stealership does it again!!!*

Something told me to double check Nissan's evaluation for the need of a new Y-pipe (said I have a leak in the front flex tube). They even said I need a new fuel filter and air filter (when I just got a new fuel filter two weeks ago and a new air filter a few months ago....they are crazy! :lame: ). 

I took the car to my personal mechanic who put the car on the lift and researched the Exhaust Leak. Now I was positive that I had an Exhaust Leak but I wanted to make sure the Y-Pipe was the culprit. Well, he blocked the exhaust at the muffler tip and ask for me to listen for the leak. He said that Nissan was trying to get over or had a rookie looking at the car  because the leak was obviously at the connection between the stock B-Pipe and stock Muffler (flange was bent & rusted...and exhaust is clearly leaking from this flange connection).

Bottom line is that Stealerships are only good for certain services!!! I'm into quiet exhausts so I want to get another stock type OEM Muffler & will probably go with a Frankencar B-Pipe with Resonator (though it doesn't look like they make it for a '97 MAX SE....if not then probably a Budget B-Pipe with Resonator - about $230 shipped).

Any recommendations on an aftermarket B-Pipe? What is a good replacement Muffler that is a direct OEM replacement or something very similar (I've read about Bosal Muffler & saw it for $106 incl shipping from Overnightautoparts.com, but don't know too much about it). I'm looking to buy these parts within the week & need some direction!

Thanks.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Keep the stock muffler, get the b-pipe flange hacked off and repaired. Any good muffler shop should be able to do this, so long as they're not just badly trained monkeys who can barely turn a wrench.


----------



## Nightrain (Oct 14, 2005)

*Thanks brianw*



brianw said:


> Keep the stock muffler, get the b-pipe flange hacked off and repaired. Any good muffler shop should be able to do this, so long as they're not just badly trained monkeys who can barely turn a wrench.


I ordered a Budget Y-Pipe since I did confirm a leak in the front stock y-pipe as well as the where the back flange connects the muffler to the stock b-pipe. Since I like quiet stock sounding exhaust, I decided to keep my existing stock b-pipe & muffler and just have Meineke hack the flange like you said. 

Will they replace it with another flange, use a coupler, or just weld together the two using another 2" small pipe. I'm hoping that Meineke will charge no more than $130 or so to install the new Budget Y-pipe and hack/replace Muffler/B-Pipe flange.

Thanks  .


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't know how they're replace it-- I don't know what their preferred technique is, nor do I know how badly rusted your stock setup is. If you have a choice, be there while they fix it and ask what they're doing, and how they could fix it, and whatnot.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Also, if you want a quiet exhaust, I highly recommend NOT going with any of the frankencar stuff if you could get it.. I've heard one on a 5th gen maxima, and they're pretty effing loud.

a customer backed up to my garage door one time while it was closed, and it was rattling pictures on the walls inside my house...

we immediately swapped it with a Cattman exhaust and it got much quieter.


just thought I'd throw that in. Frankencar has a nice sound to it, but it's definitely NOT quiet.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Matt93SE said:


> a customer backed up to my garage door one time while it was closed, and it was rattling pictures on the walls inside my house...


...yeah but trailers have some pretty thin walls anyway.



:fluffy: hahaha


----------



## Nightrain (Oct 14, 2005)

brianw said:


> I don't know how they're replace it-- I don't know what their preferred technique is, nor do I know how badly rusted your stock setup is. If you have a choice, be there while they fix it and ask what they're doing, and how they could fix it, and whatnot.


I went to Meineke last weekend and they installed my new Budget Y-Pipe and also cut the flange which connected the stock B-Pipe with the stock Muffler because it was rusted badly to where it was leaking. They replaced the flange with a welded pipe. Everything looks and sounds good. I do hear a rattling noise after starting up the car cold but it stops after it is warmed up. I'll have to go back and have them look at this (could be hangers, etc.). The more I look at the stock stuff, I probably should have replaced the B-pipe & Muffler as well because of the rust but I will ride it out until I get another leak.

Does anyone know what the rattling noise is under the hood, especially after cold start-up? I though it may be the compressor at first, but it does it every now & then even without the AC on. I've been reading this to be a common problem for some (my 1996 Toyota Camry used to do the same thing). 

Thanks for the input!!!


----------

